# Should i be worried??



## ajandj (Sep 4, 2011)

Yoda has been the dream pet. He has grown leaps and bounds and has been very social. Gets very excited when it's cricket feeding time.... until yesterday.

Yoda didn't have any crickets and basically no greens for the entire day. When l took him out of the enclosure for our nightly "get together", he just sat in my hands. Didn't try to go and explore as normal nothing..he is looking very dull so i think he's ready to shed.

Again today i have offered crickets 4-5 times and he's just not interested, he's also eat no greens which is very unusual because he's been a great eater right from day dot.
Anyway, all he is doing is sitting under his basking lights. I had them at 37 degrees so l've bumped it up to 40 just to see if he starts oving round more..

Any suggestions??


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 4, 2011)

Hows he pooing?


----------



## AusReptiles88 (Sep 4, 2011)

hasn't ingested any substrate has he? Getting enough calcium etc...?


----------



## Wally (Sep 4, 2011)

One day is nothing to be worried about. They will go off their food to varying degrees around the time they shed.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 4, 2011)

Think it might be the day for it, my EWD and my BD are both lethargic as anything today and my EWD usually dives at me for food everytime I walk in the room and my Darwin bit me for the first time ever, strange Melbourne weather maybe.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe he feels a little off. Floyd my 8 year old beardie looked like he was going to die all sunk in not moving or eating and went very dark. The next afternoon hes up running around like nothing had happend. Dont know why but now back to his normal self. Hope Yoda is doing well


----------



## ajandj (Sep 4, 2011)

pooping is fine.. regular as clockwork... LMAO.. almost the same time everyday.
I'm still only using papertower so there is nothing to ingest.
dust crickets 5 times a week and twice a week with herptivite

l might try giving him a soak... doesn't like soakng most l normally get is about 5 minutes... don't know, might help


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 4, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Think it might be the day for it, my EWD and my BD are both lethargic as anything today and my EWD usually dives at me for food everytime I walk in the room and my Darwin bit me for the first time ever, strange Melbourne weather maybe.


My EWD latched on to my finger this morning and tried to death roll my hand. Certainly not off her food!!


----------



## Wally (Sep 4, 2011)

I have lots of beardies ajandj, more than any sane person should have. It's certainly not unusual to have some that don't feed everyday.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 4, 2011)

ajandj said:


> pooping is fine.. regular as clockwork... LMAO.. almost the same time everyday.
> I'm still only using papertower so there is nothing to ingest.
> dust crickets 5 times a week and twice a week with herptivite
> 
> l might try giving him a soak... doesn't like soakng most l normally get is about 5 minutes... don't know, might help



Everything looks in order. 
He isn't thirsty? I used to use a small syringe to drop it on my ones nose and he'd open his mouth up for a few drops.


----------



## ajandj (Sep 4, 2011)

yer l know, it's like us humans.. we don't feel great all day everyday.. I guess it's just the mum coming out in me


----------



## Wally (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd only be concerned if it continues for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Sep 4, 2011)

is his UVB light still good as they say they only last around 6months then need to be replaced ...


----------



## Defective (Sep 4, 2011)

don't worry, i panicked when my Yoda would only eat pinkies....he now is back on greens and crickets...it can be a growth thing. they eat like pigs during the spurt and then stop and rest for a while...Yoda took a good 8months to get back into his greens.


----------



## ajandj (Sep 4, 2011)

UV is good as far as l know. I've only had yoda for 2 months, and l bought it new then. It's not discoloured or anything.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Sep 4, 2011)

You could try just to misting him with a spray bottle of water my beardies seem to like that


----------



## Ambush (Sep 4, 2011)

Snakelady you from Maitland?


----------



## ajandj (Sep 4, 2011)

l mist everyday. I bathed him tonight and there was no fighting to get out....

but l did notice earlier when l was preparing his greens, there is something on the endive.
I use endive as a staple. I buy it from safeway (l have some planted but not ready yet), anyway l normally wash it when l get it home, as i do with all fruit and veg, dry it off and then l wash it again as l use it from the fridge.
There were these little bugs there. If l had found these anywere else l would swear they were fleas.... dead but look exactly like fleas. They didn't wash off l had to scrape them off with my fingernail..
Maybe he has eaten a few of these and maybe he has an upset tummy


----------



## Wally (Sep 4, 2011)

Plant some Nasturtium in the garden. I feed my skinks and dragons on the flowers and foliage during the warmer months, they go mad for it.


----------



## ajandj (Sep 4, 2011)

yer, l've got nusturtiums planted. Plenty of leaves but no flowers yet. I go to my mums every couple of days and raid her garden. I know she doesn't use sprays or anything on the garden or pot plants.


----------



## Wally (Sep 4, 2011)

Try the leaves as well, all my adults will eat them. The young 'uns are slowly coming around to them as well.


----------



## ajandj (Sep 4, 2011)

Yoda loves the flowers and leaves but l don't feed them all the time. They are on the occassional list


----------



## Wally (Sep 4, 2011)

They are a staple in my dragons diet, and have been for a number of years with no ill effect. I guess you'll feed Yoda what your comfortable with in the end.


----------



## ajandj (Sep 5, 2011)

when l first started to research beardies and food (almost 12 months before l got Yoda), l was given a link to carolinadesignerdragons where l found the food chart. It's colour coded and l've been using that as my "bible"
I'm happy to feed nusturtiums daily as long as they don't hurt Yoda. He loves them more than dandelions and let me tell you, dandelion flowers and greens are just the knees..

by the way - the picture you have in your avatar, is he a normal grey colour with a red hue?? That's what l'm told yoda is.. gotta love the red


----------



## Wally (Sep 5, 2011)

View attachment 216565


He's a true red phase. His colour varies between what you see here to an even more vibrant red with black beard and tail when he's in the right mood. As he was when he payed a little visit to one of his girlfriends on the weekend.


----------



## bluey87 (Sep 5, 2011)

what age do beardies tend to start mating?


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 5, 2011)

Hard not to worry.

Lizzy (my resident house EWS) has been known to go for up to 4 or 5 days as a no show and not getting any food treats from me (I like to hand feed her with mealworms (lavae, pupae and the occasional deformed beetle , and as a real treat a live cricket or a thawed out frozen cricket, other times I leave her some dead treats on takeaway lids in a couple places I know she'll go to if she goes wondering about when I'm not about).

Maybe Yoda is broody .... could be hormonal , like said , she just feels like crap and itcjhy as crazy because she's ready to loose the old skin and scales.



Wally76 said:


> Plant some Nasturtium in the garden. I feed my skinks and dragons on the flowers and foliage during the warmer months, they go mad for it.



What a great tip ! 
I've been wondering what to put in my front flower bed and along the front of the house foundations to get a bit more colour. If skinks love the stuff - it's got to something to include in my planting.
The resident local pairs of rosellas love my dandelions, the flowers and the heads , they sometimes spend an hour or more grazing on them and walking around my back yard which has heapes of them flowering and seeding now , never occurred to me to pick a flower or a head and or a leaf and offer it to Lizzy.... live and learn .... will in future .... my yard and garden are totally poison free.





mad_at_arms said:


> My EWD latched on to my finger this morning and tried to death roll my hand. Certainly not off her food!!


 That's not hungry that's agro !!! what did you do to piss him off ?


----------



## ajandj (Sep 5, 2011)

Good news. Yoda ate some crickets this morning.. HE"S BACK!!! no greens but at least he has something in his empty belly


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 5, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> That's not hungry that's agro !!! what did you do to pi** him off ?


Haha she is currently shedding and gets a bit fiery during this period.


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 5, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> Haha she is currently shedding and gets a bit fiery during this period.



Probably the last thing she wants is being handled when she's itchy unfortable and grumpy. She cant tell you to leave her alone so expect to be hammered shown her displeasure .... who says they don't have emotions ? .... 

How would you feel ?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 5, 2011)

^Well if she wants the light fitting replaced in her basking spot she better be nice!!
Also I don't force handling her, if she wants she will jump up on my chest or arm which ever give a better vantage spot for the food. With the excepting of the aftershed inspection for any remaining skin shed she has.


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 5, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> ^Well if she wants the light fitting replaced in her basking spot she better be nice!!
> Also I don't force handling her, if she wants she will jump up on my chest or arm which ever give a better vantage spot for the food. With the excepting of the aftershed inspection for any remaining skin shed she has.


she and you pals again ....?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah all good, lets not hijack ajandj's thread anymore.
This ones bout young Yoda.


----------



## ajandj (Sep 5, 2011)

that's cool, l don't mind


----------

